# 12v Precision Turbo's



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

i have a built 3.0 12v don't know too much about precision turbo's but have been looking at them and believe i've narrowed it down between the precision 6262 and the 6265, i even looked at the 6765 but have a feeling it may be a little big for my goals...500-550 whp is my goal, but my main concern is spool time, thats about the only thing im not sure about with these turbo's, i was going to go with a garret 35R or 37R but i hear good things about precision and their billet wheels cuz they can spool faster...i want boost to start building in lower-later 3000rpms so the tranny atleast lasts a little while lol and full boost around 4000rpms and no later then 4400rpms...what hotside should i go with...i was thinking the T3 .82 (wish they had the 1.06) but my buddy said to go with the T4 .96...what hotside would be the best to go with (doesn't have to be those either) i just want something with similar spool the a 35R with a T3 1.06 hotside? and im going with a tubular manifold as well to help with flow, screw cast mani's


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

I have a Garrett GT35R T3 1.06. And if I would choose again, it would be a Precision billett bb.
But like you, no clue on wich model...


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

bump? anyone with precision turbo experience on 12v's?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

I would do the 6262.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

With spool time being a concern and not that high of a HP goal... why even go that big. Turbodub on here has 681whp I believe with a 6262 and that's on a 4cyl. I'd say drop down a bit in size... you will easily get the power you want.. and spool time would not be an issue. 

Oh and I've been hearing the non BB billet wheel Precisions have been having seal problems. 

Also... not trying to start a debate.. but I found this a very interesting read. 

http://www.turbobygarrett.com/turbobygarrett/news/race_updates/Garrett_Fully_Machined.html


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I'll be putting my 6265 on today


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

Just something to consider here,
I have had 3 different turbos on my vrt, t3/t4-.58-forget it, boosts too early.
60-1hifi-.58, lots better, spools around 3500-3700, lots better but limited to 20lbs boost then just makes heat.
currently using precision 6776rs-.95ar. starts to spool at 4000 and it oversized for the application
(750 hp turbo) but heres the rub, you can drive it around normally(no boost) and actually drive it, 
I mean you can drive it like it was na and not get into boost at all which really helps in my opinion to making
a nice daily driver. the powerband in boost is great, 4k on up it's a beast. Since the vr has enough torgue 
to drive around out of boost I think the bigger turbos work great.
So my vote would be the 6765 and don't look back.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

x2. get the 6765 :thumbup: i was highly considering it, but then came to the conclusion that i will probably never max out the 6265 so i decided to save a little money and put it towards water meth. you cant go wrong with any of these... 6262, 6265, or the 6765 they will all perform very well and still spool up great

edit: t4 ftw


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

I am running a Precision... T4 .81 a/r spools from mid 3000's, full boost (28 psi) by 4500. I think the T4 .81 is ideal but again this is dependent on your manifold, downpipe, headwork, etc. I had a 35R T3 1.06 on the same car before and the Precision spool is comparable, i.e. T3 1.06 ~ T4 .81 The Precision does appear a lot more linear than the Garrett though. :thumbup:


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

i've been talking to my buddy's and we're going to build a custom tubular manifold for it along with a custom short runner, im starting to do research now to find out runner lengths so we can make it all equal lenghth and offset velocity stacks in the short runner so everything will flow perfectly...and the motor is a 3.0 built by schimmel, i've had it for 3 years just sitting :banghead:

i think im leaning towards the 6265 with the T4 .96 hotside since i know my motor will flow very well with the supporting mods and i can also save myself $500-$600 instead of getting the 6765...i think the 6265 will be fine for me, i do want boost to kick a little later because the exact reason Rado said, u can actually drive the car like its NA and not worry about getting into boost daily...but when u want to actually go, hmm well  ...thanks for your reply's...i'll have an actual build thread in a couple months :beer:

edit- Dubslug, let us know how u like your 6265:thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

The T4 .81 is actually not that "big", so a .96 will be fine for your VR also. On the .81 you see ~10 psi by 3500 RPM which is rapid considering the size of the turbo itself. If I were to do it again I'd probably experiment with the .96.

T3 1.06, T4 .81, T4 .82 all have been very similar in my experience.


----------



## VeteRan6 (Apr 5, 2008)

i put a 6262 on my VR .the spool is very good with t4 .68a/r. :thumbup:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

GT 3582 T3.82R is a great daily and performance turbo. I can drive it like a NA car, but if i mash it, boost builds quick (3500ish full boost)


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

VeteRan6 said:


> i put a 6262 on my VR .the spool is very good with t4 .68a/r. :thumbup:


I would recommend this combo all day if you want 500-550whp and worried about lag/spool.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

What boost do you run and what RPM are you making this on with the T4 .68?


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm running a precision 6262sp t4.68 as well :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I've been using Precision's PT-61 with the .69 exhaust housing for the past 3 years and its been great... (can say less about the short blocks and trans... lol ) it still have no shaft play and does not smoke... boost comes hard and by 4k i can see 20psi... (its still efficient till ~32psi)

for my 3L im looking to get the 6265 or 6765 with the .81 housing :thumbup:


----------



## g-rocco60 (Sep 8, 2006)

i have a 6262 t4 ar.58 on my 12v and its amazing, boost comes very quick


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

for all those that posted about it spooling quickly what rpms are u seeing boost start to build and when are u seeing full boost (doesn't matter what boost levels)

edit-anyone have any size comparison pictures to the 6262, 6265, and the 6567?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

any more updates or opinions on their precision turbos? 

sorry to jack but my question is pretty close to the OP :beer:

***
any thoughts about the 6765 w/ ported to4S .70ar with the t4 .81ar or the .96ar turbine housing on a built 3L? goal is 500whp low/mild boost and 700whp very high boost aka dyno queen

short runner, 4" exhaust will be used to a cutout where the cat is right now, 1000cc, 044 pump and -6AN lines and surge tank will also be used... :beer:


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Hey Paolo. That's a pretty wide goal, lol. I'd like the 6768 for the upper end of that power. 

On any VR6T, I'd recommend the T4 turbine all the way. I have several VR6T street cars running 62's and GT35r's with the .68 T4 hotside, and they are animals on the street.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

PjS860ct said:


> any more updates or opinions on their precision turbos?
> 
> sorry to jack but my question is pretty close to the OP :beer:
> 
> ...


 You have the same goals and setup as me... I will be using the 6765 (t4 .81ar), 2.9L, 4" exhaust, 1000cc, dual 044, surge tank, e85

I'm looking for 670whp at around 30-32psi(max) and anything above that power is a plus for me. If not I might throw some cams in it depending on how well my current setup works. Let's see how that goes. Should be ready shortly.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

lugnuts said:


> Hey Paolo. That's a pretty wide goal, lol. I'd like the 6768 for the upper end of that power.
> 
> On any VR6T, I'd recommend the T4 turbine all the way. I have several VR6T street cars running 62's and GT35r's with the .68 T4 hotside, and they are animals on the street.


  hi Kevin! Its just some ideas thats in my head lol :beer: plus it will prolly never happen because it gets very expensive at those power levels... i will most likely end up having a goal close to 500 and leave it at that lol


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

Im using a PT61 as well with a T4 .81 hotside. It starts spooling at 3k, by 3.5k it makes 5 psi, and by 4.2k its already at 20psi. Honda guys have pushed these turbos to 650whp, ive even seen 680whp, thats maxing it out at 32psi. I dont see why we cant make that power. My engine is hurt and it made 440whp at 21psi, 2 of the cylinders have low compression. Once I fix it it should make 500whp around 24psi if not less. Also it builds power all the way past 7K, just something to consider when picking a hotside.:thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

NeverEnding... said:


> for all those that posted about it spooling quickly what rpms are u seeing boost start to build and when are u seeing full boost (doesn't matter what boost levels)


6265 T4 .81 
I see full boost at ~4,000 
2.9l with 262's and 7lb flywheel

this is what 3rd gear looks like @ 22psi


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

PjS860ct said:


> any more updates or opinions on their precision turbos?
> 
> sorry to jack but my question is pretty close to the OP :beer:
> 
> ...


 go .96 A/R spool around 4700 RPM , full boost around 5500 RPM 600-700 WHP, shift 7400 RPM


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

MiamiVr6T said:


> You have the same goals and setup as me... I will be using the 6765 (t4 .81ar), 2.9L, 4" exhaust, 1000cc, dual 044, surge tank, e85
> 
> I'm looking for 670whp at around 30-32psi(max) and anything above that power is a plus for me. If not I might throw some cams in it depending on how well my current setup works. Let's see how that goes. Should be ready shortly.



go .96 A/R and save your tranny with that power level, you need no cams, 670 WHP on 24'' or 26'' tires ? 3'' xhaust will be fine


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

i just bought broke_rado's bullseye s362 with the .88 housing  and it comes with a 3.5" dp :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

dub_slug said:


> 6265 T4 .81
> I see full boost at ~4,000
> 2.9l with 262's and 7lb flywheel
> 
> this is what 3rd gear looks like @ 22psi


what tires are you running?


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

I'm curious also...........mine spins them to redline in 3rd @ 20psi on drag radials.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I was running continental sport contact 2's in that video...
I've also got a wavetrac diff


----------



## danz44 (May 14, 2010)

Jeebus said:


> With spool time being a concern and not that high of a HP goal... why even go that big. Turbodub on here has 681whp I believe with a 6262 and that's on a 4cyl. I'd say drop down a bit in size... you will easily get the power you want.. and spool time would not be an issue.
> 
> Oh and I've been hearing the non BB billet wheel Precisions have been having seal problems.
> 
> ...




my journal bearing 6262 has no leaking issues. i suspect they are getting a bad rep from too many rookies buying their turbos since they are the hottest thing out right now. then these rooks install it themselves, wrong, and it leaks....

i use a 5/8ths drain and a -3AN feed, no restrictor.



anyways the spool difference between the smaller and larger hot sides on the 6262 isnt huge at all (we are talking 300rpm here), but the smaller hot sides choke the turbo out big time up top.

go big or go home.


----------



## 20V_DUBBIN (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll soon be running a 6262 with the .82 Vband exhaust housing.








I'm pairing it with a pretty neat exhaust mani so hopefully it'll spool pretty quick, hoping for ~20PSI by 4500RPM








Setup Specs:
2.9L OBDII VR6
Ross Forged 9:1 pistons
Integrated rods
Mild P&P head gasket matched to custom SRI
DSR 256 Boost Cams
A/W IC setup W/ Snow W/M injection
Precision 6262 w/ .82 A/R vband exhaust housing
Precision 46MM vband wastegate
And im hoping to get Jeff Atwood to do the tuning :thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Holy *uck! that setup looks nasty! Full boost by 4,500?? Try 3,8 or 3,9. My t4 .81 6265 hits full boost right at 4k :thumbup:

Hit 28psi today and don't think anything melted  
I'm dying to get my water meth setup going


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

dub_slug said:


> Hit 28psi today and don't think anything melted



Don't know what software you're running but if it is C2's 630 you will be fine at 28psi assuming your pumps etc are adequate.

Been playing around with a non-BB version of the 6765 for the past two weeks and the spool is pretty noticeable compared to the BB version (same exact turbo incl cold side & hot side). Only difference being BB. I need to experiment some more but so far the delay is at a minimum ~ 600-800 and can obviously be exaggerated by gear/load. The non-BB does not lack anything for power and is an excellent turbo if money is an issue but it is definitely neither as linear nor as excited to spool as its BB brother.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

dub_slug said:


> 6265 T4 .81
> I see full boost at ~4,000
> 2.9l with 262's and 7lb flywheel
> 
> this is what 3rd gear looks like @ 22psi


 

Odd, you should be lighting 3rd up @ 22psi. drag radials?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

cabzilla said:


> Odd, you should be lighting 3rd up @ 22psi. drag radials?


 said he's running a dif


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Diff is a must for any vrt but A wavetrac is a must for anybody that enjoys driving their car


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

Flipdriver80 said:


> said he's running a dif


 


Should still be stronger. Not hating, but it looks like there's missing power.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

i concur :laugh: but i havent been on street tires in a while, probably 2 years on my vrt (MickeyT 205/50 et streets and now 225/50 MT et streets) 

... ill put my hankook rs2 tires on this weekend and make a vid and see how it holds up at 20psi... :beer: :laugh:


----------

